# Overview of all new towers!!! GALLERY!!!



## Trances

and 3 manchester ones
Some one want to make a list of all the ones in JLT project 
as you are getting this info from
The airport larger Image access
http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...ion=dsc06787&album_id=4286534711&from_album=1

By the way all my images are up there larger than you see here
and I have al the ofginals at 3meg pixels if anyone wants them


----------



## Dubai-Lover

this is a nice overview of our so beloved area!!!

 :kiss: :bow: :hug: :master:


----------



## Guest

Hi all, 
i have a picture i would like to share with you guys... but when i click on the picture icon, i get that i have to put the url location!!! i have it on my local harddrive, so how i can upload it?

thanks


----------



## SA BOY

hey you can see my place on that model of the marina and emirates hills-cool


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Lebanese , if it is onyour hard drive do the following

Go to www.shutterfly.com it is a webhosting site for photos - unlimited

then after uploading your photo from your hard drive to the website , right click on it ( the photo) and you will see Properties , go to it and you wil then have a window pop up and the word address (URL) that add is what you should copy then come here to the website :-


1-click on post reply button

2- go to the Image icon , if your not sure which on it is , just go over each icon until u see the word image pop up , then paste the url there and thats it 

it will look like something like this [/IMG] the URL [IMG/]


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hey lebanese,

you can also try www.imagestation.com ! this is very easy to handle. no registration, no commercials, easy, fast, perfect! give it a try!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Do you think the climate will change in the UAE , especially Dubai with all these projects going up , almost all of them have luch gardens and such !! we might get a week of rain per year instaed of 3 days of rain


----------



## Dubai-Lover

there will definitely be a change of climate. but at the moment you can see this everywhere in the world. here in germany we had temperatures of up to 40 degrees last summer (2003). this winter was also very warm and it didn't rain this spring at all, but this summer it's only raining although it should be around 25 degrees as it was back in the day. :weird:

concerning dubai: i think a bit of rain wouldn't be a catastrophe. a much bigger menace is the smog i think. if you look out of a window of a highrise building and have a view over downtown and sheikh zayed road, there's sometimes only dust and smog.

for example: if you look from old hyatt regency towards sheikh zayed road, you sometimes can't see emirates towers!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hey everybody,

i've been looking for pics/renderings of below listed towers all night and all day! but couldn't find some!    :rant: :rant: :rant:

so, if anybody of you has pics of these buildings, please post them!!!!!!   

etoile tower
hyde park tower
greenwich tower
casa blanca tower
monaco tower
lattic tower
oceanic tower


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai lover , Dubai isnt a big enough city with a huge number of industries around to get smog , smog is found in cities like LA , what you see is a mixture of Fog and Dust

so it could be called FOD


----------



## Dubai-Lover

65) marina residence
http://www.marina-residence.com/index.htm










would be nice if someone finds a better pic!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

66) marinascape
http://www.marinascape.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover

67) wind towers


http://www.windtowers.net


----------



## Dubai-Lover

68) the waterfront
http://www.eqarat.com/english/waterfront/flash.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover

69) kg tower
http://tijan.com/freehold/kg-tower.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover

70) saba twin towers (saba towers 2+3)
http://www.propencil.com/sabatower.html


----------



## Guest

71) Al Majara Tower


----------



## Guest

double post


----------



## Dubai-Lover

thank you bulldozergirl for posting majara tower.

but please change number 70 to 71!!! (everything should be correct    )my saba twin tower post was one minute earlier than your majara! 

trances, please delete one of the majara posts!


----------



## Guest

Sorry about the double post.. I was getting an error message.


----------



## Trances

Wow great to see all these in one thread !


----------



## SA BOY

This is what i have for the marina and i know there are more to add after this weekend
Dubai Marina 
Status of Buildings

52 under construction
6 completed
4 approved
1 proposed
Overview of Building Usages
The following buildings are currently listed in Dubai Marina ordered by floors.

# Building Usage Complex Floors Year 
1. Al Marsa Tower 62 2006 
2. JBR Area A Tower A04 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 54 2006 
3. JBR Area B Tower B01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 54 2006 
4. JBR Area B Tower B03 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 54 2006 
5. JBR Area C Tower C07 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 54 2006 
6. Marina Heights 53 2006 
7. JBR Area C Tower C09 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 52 2006 
8. Marina Crown 52 2006 
9. Al Fattan Tower 2 Al Fattan Marine T.. 51 2005 
10. Al Fattan Tower 1 Al Fattan Marine T.. 51 2005 
11. Residential & Commercial T.. 50 2006 
12. JBR Area C Tower C06 T03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 49 2006 
13. JBR Area C Tower C09 T03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 49 2006 
14. JBR Area C Tower C02 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 48 2006 
15. JBR Area B Tower B06 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 46 2006 
16. JBR Area C Tower C02 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 46 2006 
17. JBR Area C Tower C03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 46 2006 
18. JBR Area D Tower D01 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 46 2006 
19. JBR Area C Tower C08 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 45 2006 
20. Le Reve 45 2005 
21. Grosvenor House Hotel and .. 45 2004 
22. Al Sahab Tower 1 Al Sahab Towers 44 2004 
23. Al Seef Tower 43 2005 
24. JBR Area A Tower A01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 42 2006 
25. JBR Area B Tower B04 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 41 2006 
26. JBR Area A Tower A02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 40 2006 
27. JBR Area B Tower B07 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 40 2006 
28. JBR Area D Tower D01 T03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 40 2006 
29. Mesk Tower Marina 1 40 2003 
30. Murjan Tower Marina 1 40 2003 
31. JBR Area B Tower B07 T03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 39 2006 
32. JBR Area B Tower B07 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 38 2006 
33. JBR Area C Tower C06 T06 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 38 2006 
34. Marina Terrace 38 2005 
35. JBR Area C Tower C01 T03 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 37 2006 
36. Residential Tower 37 2006 
37. La Riviera Tower 37 2005 
38. JBR Area B Tower B02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 36 2006 
39. JBR Area B Tower B06 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 36 2006 
40. Arshia Marina 35 2007 
41. JBR Area C Tower C09 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 34 2006 
42. Oceanic Tower Marina Scape 34 2006 
43. JBR Area B Tower B03 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 33 2006 
44. JBR Area D Tower D02 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 33 2006 
45. Al Majara Tower 32 2004 
46. JBR Area C Tower C06 T01.1 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 31 2006 
47. Manchester Tower 1 31 2006 
48. Al Mass Tower Marina 1 31 2003 
49. JBR Area D Tower D01 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 27 2006 
50. The Waves 27 2005 
51. Yass Tower Marina 1 27 2003 
52. Avant Tower Marina Scape 26 2006 
53. JBR Area D Tower D02 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 26 2006 
54. JBR Area B Tower B05 T02 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 24 2006 
55. Marina Sail 24 2005 
56. Al Sahab Tower 2 Al Sahab Towers 24 2004 
57. JBR Area B Tower B05 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 23 2006 
58. Fairooz Tower Marina 1 23 2003 
59. JBR Area A Tower A03.1 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 22 2006 
60. JBR Area B Tower B04 T01 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 22 2006 
61. Anbar Tower Marina 1 19 2003 
62. JBR Area C Tower C06 TO1.2 Jumeirah Beach Res.. 17 2006 
63. The Lighthouse 15 2005 

copyright to Emporis


----------



## SA BOY

just added KG and the waterfront so its 65 builngs captured


----------



## Trances

Wow huge list glad to see your keeping ahead of it 
i think I will have to update my list on this page once I get a chance


----------



## SA BOY

No0 65 are we sure this is in Dubai-this is from the website
"London Millharbour is an exciting new landmark development in the Millennium Quarter, which lies immediately to the South of Canary Wharf. The form of the development is distinctive, purposeful and visionary - 764,000 sq ft (71,000 sq m) of floor space in two glass sculpted office towers together with a canopied retail and leisure complex. This development is brought to the market by a dynamic collaboration between US developer, Pembroke Real Estate, and award-winning British architect, Michael Hopkins & Partners. "


----------



## SA BOY

New tower-La Residencia del Mar
http://www.palma-re.com/Library/Property.asp?ArticleCode=ART00050


----------



## SA BOY

New tower-marina diamond
http://www.marinadiamond.com/


----------



## Trances

to many new tower head hurting


----------



## SA BOY

New tower- cascades
http://www.eqarat.com/english/newsletter/55/01.htm


----------



## SA BOY

me too


----------



## SA BOY

up to 68 in the marina with these new ones


----------



## Trances

what happens at 100 ! that is so crazy already ! 
this Plus JLT and the rest 
what the total Under Construction ?


----------



## SA BOY

Dubai Marina 
Status of Buildings
55 under construction
6 approved
6 completed
1 proposed

Dubai International Finance Center 
Status of Buildings
4 never built
3 approved
1 proposed
1 under construction 

Downtown at Burj Dubai 
Status of Buildings
7 under construction 

Dubai Media City 
Status of Buildings
4 under construction

Dubai Metals and Commodities Centre 
Status of Buildings
3 approved 

Jumeirah Lake Towers 
Status of Buildings
10 approved
8 proposed
6 under construction


----------



## Dubai-Lover

72) cascades tower
http://www.eqarat.com/english/newsletter/55/01.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover

73) la residencia del mar
http://www.palma-re.com/Library/Property.asp?ArticleCode=ART00050


----------



## Dubai-Lover

SA BOY said:


> New tower-marina diamond
> http://www.marinadiamond.com/


sa_boy, i've already posted this one!


----------



## SA BOY

sorry


----------



## Dubai-Lover

74) pacific tower
http://www.eqarat.com/examples/english/pacific/flash.htm


----------



## Trances

Ok I really like that one !
Hope we dont have to keep tabs on the construction of all of these it is going to be a killer


----------



## Guest

I believe this tower is one which is proposed for SZR. It looks like an airport control tower (and there's an explosion of some sort in the background  ). I don't know the name. Have you already posted its pic?


----------



## daniel

Is it possible for all the projects to be on the first post or the first page
as it makes it a little difficult to browse through posted messages and find the towers mixed with the people comments
it will also make it quicker for other people to come here and check it on the first page
and the numbering will also stay in sequence with the towers in all are posted on the fisrt page


----------



## ahmedr

^True. Dubai-lover why dont you edit the first post and in all the towers. And when someone wants to add a new tower, he just has to post a rendering, and maybe a # beside its name to distinguish it as being a new addition and not just a comment, and then the first post will be edited again to add the new tower with the correct number.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

ok, i'll do that. it definitely is easier! 
just gve me some minutes!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

thanks for the info! if you take a closer look you can clearly see that marina scape and avant residence is the same! but why does it have two names?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

*Announcement:

All New Towers & Buildings Are Now Posted In First Post Of This Thread!!!*


----------



## Trances

yep it was getting way long
5 pages of towers 
but its dubai so it kinda happens like that


----------



## Trances

again that is great at one Post !!!
Big ask but maybe we should link each tower to thread if we have one


----------



## Dubai-Lover

good idea trances, but it would be a lot of work & editing! but i can link the most important & impressive buildings to the "project development" threads first!

just gimme some time!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

puh, it's horrible editing posts, but finally i made it.

i've linked alle towers to their own thread in PROJECT DEVELOPMENT. now you can see that some towers don't have an owm thread yet!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

silly me. i forgot al sahab towers all the time!!! :rant: :weird:

now you know where it's posted!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

brand new towers found!!!!

marina sail and marina mansions!!!!

also have an own thread in project development!!












great architecture!!!!!!

http://www.marinamansions.com/












also posted in first post of this thread!​


----------



## AltinD

What about the new buildings, one of them tower, on SZR next to Park Place, where the Thrifty Rent a car board is.


----------



## Trances

yep that one has web site andimage should be here in a few days or like tomorrow
thanks for this great thread give great over view and links to every thing in dubai
this one has so much work in its self


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i looked through ss.com (btw: great work sa boy) and recognized that hyde park tower is under construction but we don't have any pics. does one of you have a rendering?

here's a list of buildings that are still missing in our forum. so if you have any pics, please post them!

hyde park tower
burj dubai residences
jumeirah beach residence
pacific tower
etoile tower
casa blanca tower
monaco tower
mary view = ary view


----------



## Trances

for the res there is tread on them and image of them there


----------



## SA BOY

monaco
casablanca
etoil
hyde park were on the system before I too over the Dubai editorship.
I have found many pics of these before but cant use them cos of copyright or size issues.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

another one:

al salam tecom tower!

also posted in first post of thread!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

do you have a better rendering?


----------



## Trances

nope that was just a bad shot by me from the sign board today will have to wait as i have to go home now 
no time to clean up image


----------



## Dubai-Lover

new golden sands tower!

also posted in total overview at beginning of thread!


----------



## SA BOY

Check out the list I have compiled on ss.com for the Jumeriah Lake towers. I have both towers as one is in the JLT "dreams" is number 23 on this list and the other "le reve" is in the marina.
Jumeirah Lake Towers 
Status of Buildings

18 under construction
8 proposed
3 approved

Overview of Building Usages

The following buildings are currently listed in Jumeirah Lake Towers ordered by floors.

# Building Usage Complex Floors Year 
1. The Greenwich Tower 45 2006 
2. The Hyde Park Tower 45 2006 
3. Concorde Tower 45 2005 
4. Al Ghurair Lake Office Tow.. 44 2006 
5. Bonnington Tower 40 2006 
6. Casa Blanca Tower 40 2006 
7. Goldcrest Views 40 2006 
8. Lake Terrace 40 2006 
9. Lake View 40 2006 
10. Nakheel Tower 40 2006 
11. Pacific Tower 40 2006 
12. The Etoile Tower 40 2006 
13. The Monaco Tower 40 2006 
14. Manchester Star Tower 39 2006 
15. Manchester Plaza Tower 38 2006 
16. Wind Tower I 38 2006 
17. Wind Tower II 38 2006 
18. Lake City Tower 36 2006 
19. Saba Tower 2 Saba Towers 36 2006 
20. Saba Tower 3 Saba Towers 36 2006 
21. Al Ghurair Lake Residentia.. 35 2006 
22. Al Waleed Paradise Tower 35 2006 
23. Dreams 35 2006 
24. Fortune Tower 35 2006 
25. Saba Tower 1 35 2006 
26. Global Lake View 32 2006 
27. Armada Tower 1 Armada Towers 30 2006 
28. Armada Tower 2 Armada Towers 30 2006 
29. Armada Tower 3


----------



## Dubai-Lover

oh man, i'm so excited about the rest of the 69 at jlt still to come!!! can't wait any longer!


----------



## Guest

SA BOY said:


> I have both towers as one is in the JLT "dreams" is number 23 on this list and the other "le reve" is in the marina.



Aha! In which case I stand corrected. My apologies.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

sa boy has found a new one! thanks! so here it is!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

armada towers homepage online, but no content yet!

http://www.armadatowers.com/


----------



## Dubai-Lover

saba towers homepage finally finished. nicely done!

www.saba-re.com


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai-Lover said:


> sa boy has found a new one! thanks! so here it is!!



OH MY GOD ! yet another semi supertall being developed in the Dubai marina Area 

Not long ago , i used to consider a 25-30 story tower quite tall  now i hardly notice anything under the 40 story mark

i think i can safely say that 'Dubai is experiencing a construction Boom'.


----------



## Trances

Now there are unlimited number of 40 story towers 
then many on the 50 Floors range and now 1 or two that break the 60 floor mark.
What we need is just a couple of 80 floor so there is nice range


----------



## SA BOY

there are a few 70 and 80 story towers under development. I saw 2 in a proposal for a leading achitectual firm and they were good looking buildings


----------



## Trances

yes i know I saw a few on the ventures media but no details as of yet
be nice to have a few around the 350 meters mark to pad out the list of talls so its not like such as range
as right now there are only 4 over 300meters and 2 of those are because of spire !


----------



## Dubai-Lover

70 and 80? wow. these mid-rise at 150m are nice, but i'm still waiting for something big except burj dubai, a 350 or 400m tower would be great down at marina.


----------



## ahmedr

@SA BOY: if you can dig out the renderings of those 70-80 storey towers and post a link to them or something it would be really appreciated. I love looking at these mega-proposals.


----------



## Trances

me to !
400 is pushing hte upper limits of realitiy


----------



## SA BOY

those 70 plus towers were confidential and will be made public in due course, but belive me most of good new designs are 50 plus so thats 200meters up


----------



## ahmedr

Do you get this "confidential" information because you're an editor as ss.com or do you have another job in Dubai like Trances where you have access to this kind of info??


----------



## Trances

My job does IT support to a companies in the construction industry but most of the stuff I get from reading most every thing I can find in my free time here and at home and listening to you guys and girls
I would expect SA has better contacts than me


----------



## dubai888

yoow .. Trances, what kind of IT support u do .. are u engineer / software developer or something ?


----------



## Trances

linux development and support and PBX phone systems 
+ web development and media support


----------



## Dubai-Lover

forgot to list the dreams at marina

more impressive pics on http://www.dreamsapartments.com/web/photogallery/exterior.htm


----------



## Trances

am really looking forward to the map as i have no idea where any of these are unless o photo graph them my self


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yeah me too, but still have problems to find one. already asked sa boy for help! will take some time i think!


----------



## BMXican

this entire thread is crazy :eek2: 

you just gotta love dubai


----------



## Dubai-Lover

arshia marina tower homepage!

www.arshiamarina.com


----------



## Guest

So many TOWERSSSSSSSSSSSS... I know they expect 100,000 to 150,000 annual population increase! From where are all those people coming from? Also, how can they predict that?


----------



## Guest

I think I just got banned on SSP.


----------



## juiced

what's SSP?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Toronto75 said:


> So many TOWERSSSSSSSSSSSS... I know they expect 100,000 to 150,000 annual population increase! From where are all those people coming from? Also, how can they predict that?


There are plenty of Arabian countries with superior nature and wild life , the greenary will take you breath away , but none of them come close to what you experience in Dubai and the UAE as a whole when it comes down to security and excellent infrastructure + Job oppurtunities

Now dubai is allowing non-UAE citizens to own property and houses here , arab people with money went mad and they are either building their future home where they plan to stay for the rest of their lives or as a holiday place they can stay at , both way , dubai is making lots of money and the Population is rising

Not to mention the Germans , british and other asian people who are too going mad buying property here


----------



## Dubai_Boy

juiced said:


> what's SSP?


Its a skyscraper forum

www.SkyScraperPage.com ============= SSP


----------



## Guest

Where are the 100,000 to 150,000 increase in Dubai's population coming from? People that can afford to pay for property in those towers?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

although this thread is for new towers only, short answer:

dubai has a very good geographical position for trade between asia and europe. and with these investments it is attracting people's attention from all over the world, not only tourism, also business in general.

dubai wants to become an important business hub (asap as it seems)!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

now that we have two beautiful towers more, here they are! also in first post!!

bright start tower









marina tower


----------



## Dubai-Lover

it's coming close to 100 now and i think that some people have to wait a long time till the first page is loaded! i don't have problems (dsl flatrate), my pc needs 10 seconds!

any problems yet???!!!


----------



## Trances

well its dubai fault not ours
wow this is so huge !
and i cant belive there are still just as many to come


----------



## Dubai-Lover

some time the server will collapse!!!!


----------



## Trances

ok well thats not a good thing
maybe we need to split these up in to two treads some time in future


----------



## Dubai-Lover

maybe we can split them by area? marina, jlt, szr!!! makeing these three sticky and move them into TOWER DEVELOPMENT subforum! what do you think?


----------



## Trances

yep then unstick the one I made that just had the words list as it so out of date and not seem to as intresting or as popluar as this one all lock the new theads so they stay clean and just as lists 
what do you think ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

would be great! if i understood right: make three new and lock them immediately so that nobody can post messages in these threads? but, can you edit these locked threads, just in case a new tower is launched?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

btw: what about the new sub-forum? any info from the administrators yet?


----------



## Trances

correct
comments about towers should not be placed in list as you just end up with doucment like this pages and pages long
Comments should be talked about in the threads below in in topic that relate to the areas that you have defined ok
Now about the areas
"Telcom + marina MARSA ", thats fine do you think as there are like 50 towers there alone ( telcom for the extra ones in that area you know where i mean like 004-008 and Dalmas tower and the like )
" jlt," Ok fair enough this just for tower list with images the thread Called JLT that exisit is for the topic
szr!!! This include Burj Dubai and around there there ( will this be clear as this also has DIFC ?
What about the other few towers scatter around Burj Dubai. Od Meta and Deria ?

this is getting very messy
and we many need a thread to explan each of these areas 
see what I mean !
messy but then we are trying to refine


----------



## Krazy

Pleeaaaaaase tell me they are gonna build the Al Kazim towers!!! The design is breathtaking !!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

updated the list once more!!! now there are all towers above 12 floors with links to own thread and to official hompages. also some updated pics!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

nice render of bank saderar added!

btw: updated list once again!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

ary marina view. think i should add this one, as it is part of dubai marina!

www.arymarinaview.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover

azure at dubai marina

www.bonyanemirates.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover

emerald residence at dubai marina


----------



## Dubai-Lover

new project on palm jumeirah. ocenana

http://www.vakson.com/oceana/index.htm


----------



## dazz

those are kind of low-rise..., but nice still 

you can add this building to proposed section:

*Oasis Tower*









http://www.atkins-me.com/Atkins_oasis_text.htm


----------



## dazz

seems that they have make the trunk a little bigger so they could put those oceana apartments, wonder what's in the other side

http://www.vakson.com/oceana/locationtrank.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover

the belvedere at dubai marina


----------



## dazz

thx Dubai-Lover for working so hard today! 
:cheers2:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

dazz said:


> thx Dubai-Lover for working so hard today!
> :cheers2:


thanks, but note yet finished 


westside apartments at dubai marina


----------



## dazz

you can remove number 31 "Khabash Investment Co Tower" from your list because I think that it's completed


----------



## Dubai-Lover

dazz said:


> you can remove number 31 "Khabash Investment Co Tower" from your list because I think that it's completed



well, would be good to do that. just have to change numbers till 103! tomorrow!


----------



## dazz

nevermind...


----------



## Krazy

Anyone have any clue of this residential towers planned for dubai?


----------



## Trances

dont delete threads please !!!!!!


----------



## juiced

Trances said:


> dont delete threads please !!!!!!


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Trances

sorry miss read the thread above you just talking about deleting posted tower not thread my mistake


----------



## Trances

Krazy i love that one you posted looks like some thing from Japan or China !
and soem quality low rises that will add to the marian there !


----------



## ahmedr

Dubai-Lover, I wasnt implying that they were the same project, it's quite obvious it's a different project because of the emphasis on the new "built on water" concept which is not a feature in the Al Sahab nor Al Majara, I was just pointing out that Emaar's towers are starting to look so similar and "standard" as Trances has mentioned, and the Golf Towers support that point further. Despite the fact they all look the same, they dont look as tacky as other towers, I like them.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

aahh, little misunderstanding!!!

yes, emaar towers are not the best in world-class design and they all have a bit of a similar style! they seem to be very inconspicuous to me!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

added golf towers and marina quays to the list


----------



## dazz

hmmh
can anyone name the tower which is on the right in this picture? 








july 27th 2004 from http://www.jbr.ae/constr_status.htm


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i guess these are the al majara towers, but not sure! the one in the middle i suppose as al majara main tower, so the towers around it are the other 4 of this complex!

have a look at render! could be possible!


----------



## Trances

yep thats them for sure


----------



## dazz

al majara towers are on the far left in that image, not on the right :|
that tower looks like a lake terrace http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120764 
and yes I know that it can't be that 
I was asking this because I haven't seen any rendering of this building and was wondering if this is a building which information hasn't been released here yet 


oh, those are al sahab towers  :cheers:


----------



## Trances

on the right sorry
Thats AL SAHAB COMPLEX two towers at 44F & 24F Residential
should be almost completed by now well exteria work expect the rest by end of the year
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=2245327


----------



## ahmedr

yep, its al sahab, for sure.


----------



## jag

Jeepers Creeepers. Scarry Stuff. Has anyone got some Nurofen for my migraine.

How many of these proposals are actually being built or are for serious consideration. (I hope they all get built) 

Also whats driving this monstrous building program. Surely economics would scream overupply.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

these are all uc my friend! view post #1! there are 106 new towers!!! 2 of them are completed!
still much much more to be released this and next year!!!


----------



## Trances

LOL scary when you tink about it
can see why people who drop in here have trouble getting their head around it all


----------



## Dubai-Lover

will add the new arch tower to list and sticky closed thread in tower development


----------



## Dubai-Lover

our list contains about 160 towers under construction and approved. i didn't count the small ones with 10 floors or lower. there are some towers of which we neither have a name, not a render. i guess there are 170 uc and approved right now!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

some members asked me to delete sheikh essa and karbash tower out of the list! won't do it here, but i've created a new list for towers UC & APPROVED ONLY!!!!!!
in the tower development sub-forum!
this list will be updated all the time! when a new tower is unveiled i'll add it! when a tower is completed i'll delete it! you can consider this as a "CONSTRUCTION-LIVE LIST"!!!!

link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=135580


----------



## dazz

do you really need to use so much exclamation marks? are you shouting?  

but is this really needed?
you have now twice as much work to do, and only difference is 2buildings :|
and this list is not then accurate because those towers are not u/c anymore, you could just make "completed recently" section to this same thread and add those 2buildings there :|


----------



## Dubai-Lover

concerning excalmation marks i have to say i realized it myself. thought about it and try to minimize it!  :lol:

concerning this thread. for some people with normal internet connection it takes minutes to load the first page with all pics of towers and with all the posts in here even longer (know this from our internet connection in office!! so bad!!).

this thread will contain every new tower (finished, uc, approved, proposed) while the new one will only show the ones uc and approved
closed the new one that only pics can be added, no posts to avoid long loading times

concerning your proposed sub-forum "completed recently" i can say trances and i talked about it and agreed to open it when more towers will be finished. doesn't pay off right now, but i think in november. atm it's only the gate, sheikh essa and karbash.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

grosvenor house now listed in lemeridien hotels homepage

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1821.shtml


----------



## Dubai-Lover

emaar has unveiled the new anbar tower today


----------



## Trances

i lke that one nice low rise
what is part of 
Seem to have nice complex at base


----------



## Krazy

Dubai Boy why were you suspended on ssp??? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Krazy said:


> Dubai Boy why were you suspended on ssp??? If you dont mind me asking


Yeah , the reason being , i posted a thread titled "if you vote for bush your support this" and filled the thread with killed iraqi children







not even a sec later it was deleted and i got a message from one of the admins callling me a propoganda spreader and a stupid asshole !!!


----------



## Trances

that might of been taking it too far maybe


----------



## Trances

wow that render !


----------



## Krazy

Well its 10 PM here in Blacksburg right now and it looks like Bush is going to win... a day of mourning tomorrow


----------



## Dubai-Lover

new render of park place found by michiel


----------



## Trances

finally
now thats what i mean 
great mix look at that shell and glass wow !


----------



## heavyzakura334

good luck in the future, i hope you dont have a low occupancy rate like we did in the states, well at least you guys have enough towers to crash planes on =)


----------



## Trances

hmm light hearted but not cool at all


----------



## AltinD

heavyzakura334 said:


> good luck in the future, i hope you dont have a low occupancy rate like we did in the states, well at least you guys have enough towers to crash planes on =)


todler


----------



## Krazy

Thats funny, click on "Report Bad Post" and you get the message

Sorry. The email function has been disabled by the administrator.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

k2 tower added to the lists


----------



## Dubai-Lover

emirates crown added to the lists


----------



## Guest

all of the buildings are real great and really beautiful....i think whats going on in dubai is really nice and will be an attraction for tourists from all over ther world...but, and there is a but....
have they thought about who will be running these buildings? there are not so many people in the UAE to fill in so many builsings like that....you need a huge human resource for such a thing and im not sure if they plan or if they can make it in such a small place as the UAE...


----------



## Trances

human resourse will come form out side to there to take up there job and they in turn will spead need a place to live and spend their wages. People will needed to support this and they will come till every one in world lives in dubai
Maybe


----------



## Dubai-Lover

how often have we read this question? a billion times?


----------



## Trances

Its a valid question as the first thing you think off 
Then the common sense and rational should kick in with the answer
But it rarely does


----------



## AltinD

What about the new building between Dalma Tower and Al Salam Tecom tower? There is a full swing of activities going on there, piling and all that, but no board yet.

In comparision the site of Salam tower is left like abandoned.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

another one we don't know of yet???

seems like i'll be extremely busy for my 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## Trances

oh wow weel expect thre to be few more that just those 3 
i mean that area is due to be a new cluster well not cluster but strip that faces on the the road in front of media city
excited that you say there are more towers going up there


----------



## Dubai-Lover

supreme tower added to the lists
tamweel tower also but no pic yet


----------



## Dubai-Lover

list updated with the new approved towers


----------



## Dubai-Lover

wtc residence added to portal and threads


----------



## Dubai-Lover

goldcrest views 2 added to all lists


----------



## MIMICA

My goodness! Seems to me that this is the future Hong Kong!  All these projects are extremely nice. What are the main industries of the U.A.E? Does the country have a good port, since it seems to me it's in an excellent location for one...


----------



## AlMillion

Dubai-Lover - you're doing an amazing job, allowing us to follow progress from afar ... how DO you find the time?!

One idea I had for the photos: Adding an arrow indicating which direction the camera is pointing (i.e. N, NE, etc.) ... or adding small labels naming the other buildings in the background


----------



## Guest

I don't see Flamingo in this list.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i think the other list in the dubai tower development is better organized

this one is more of a discussion thread


----------

